# Team Popeye and second place



## Popeye (May 23, 2011)

Met my partner at Port O' Blarney in Antioch around 6:15 and he immediately sat down to tie on what he promised was going to be a winner bait.






After take off, we headed South into Pistakee and worked a shore line here and there. Popeye managed to land a Bass or two.





Can you see this one better?





While Popeye was wearing out the youngsters, Kevin was teaching the adolescent ones a lesson or two





When it was all said and done and all the weighing and measuring was over with, Kevin's 17-7/8" 1 lb 14oz Walleye took second place, beaten only by one 1/16" longer but a little lighter in weight. :respect 





And just in case you want to complain about gas prices, here is what they are getting out on the Fox Chain. :shock


----------



## BaitCaster (May 23, 2011)

Great report!


----------



## Jim (May 23, 2011)

Stop holding the bass out in front of the camera. I see you are trying to make that 5 pounder look like a double digit bass. I'm on to you! :LOL2: 

Congrats again! =D>


----------



## Popeye (May 23, 2011)

Yeah, I have Hagrid hands too.


----------



## fender66 (May 23, 2011)

Jim said:


> Stop holding the bass out in front of the camera. I see you are trying to make that 5 pounder look like a double digit bass. I'm on to you! :LOL2:
> 
> Congrats again! =D>



I caught one just like that on Saturday. Wish I would have thought to take a pic like that. That's great!


----------



## poolie (May 23, 2011)

fender66 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Stop holding the bass out in front of the camera. I see you are trying to make that 5 pounder look like a double digit bass. I'm on to you! :LOL2:
> ...



I set the hook on one about that size a week or so ago and it literally came flying out of the water, over my head and landed about 20 feet behind me. After I reeled it in and let it go I was feeling sorry for the poor guy. Can you imagine what was going through his little bass mind when that happened. Probably couldn't sleep for days.


----------



## FishingCop (May 23, 2011)

Great catch Andy, that's right about the average size for you, right??


----------



## shamoo (May 23, 2011)

Good going Popeye, way to reprezent, however, you can keep those gas prices bro. :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 23, 2011)

Popeye said:


> Yeah, I have Hagrid brains too.



ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww #-o


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (May 25, 2011)

I caught one like that on Saturday...I was throwing a crankbait and didn't even know it was on there until I reeled it all the way back to the boat haha!


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 26, 2011)

Where can I get a Team Popeye T Shirt?


----------



## Popeye (May 26, 2011)

There is a long and arduous process for joining Team Popeye


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 26, 2011)

Popeye said:


> There is a long and arduous process for joining Team Popeye



Oh no - I do not want to join (unless i am precluded from doing so, then i VERY much want to join), I just want a shirt

Maybe something like this with your logo?


----------



## Popeye (May 26, 2011)

To get a shirt (or hat), you need to join Team Popeye. I would hate to preclude anyone without seeing their application Currently the 9 page application is being reviewed by our legal department and they will be adding about 4-5 more pages of disclaimers (mostly releasing me from legal action if you get in trouble for trademark infringement for being caught wearing any unregistered apparel with a Popeye image on it). Applications can be obtained by calling me and I will mail one out to you. After you fill out the application, submit it (with the $90.00 processing fee and 4 personal references). After review, if you are accepted, you will be notified and then you can mail your $750.00 annual membership fee to me. Once I receive that, I will send out a T-shirt (Size of my choosing) with the image (freehand drawn by me) to you.

Still interested? Call me.


----------



## Jim (May 26, 2011)

baseball_guy_99 said:


> I caught one like that on Saturday...I was throwing a crankbait and didn't even know it was on there until I reeled it all the way back to the boat haha!


 :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (May 26, 2011)

Popeye said:


> To get a shirt (or hat), you need to join Team Popeye. I would hate to preclude anyone without seeing their application Currently the 9 page application is being reviewed by our legal department and they will be adding about 4-5 more pages of disclaimers (mostly releasing me from legal action if you get in trouble for trademark infringement for being caught wearing any unregistered apparel with a Popeye image on it). Applications can be obtained by calling me and I will mail one out to you. After you fill out the application, submit it (with the $90.00 processing fee and 4 personal references). After review, if you are accepted, you will be notified and then you can mail your $750.00 annual membership fee to me. Once I receive that, I will send out a T-shirt (Size of my choosing) with the image (freehand drawn by me) to you.
> 
> Still interested? Call me.


 :LOL2: 

I'll throw in a free spinnerbait.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 26, 2011)

*Now I am interested - sound pretty exclusive
*
I tried looking your phone number up - apparently, Team Popeye has an unlisted number (no doubt because of the bothersome groupies and paparazzi).


Instead of cash would you accept a large Bag of Magic Beans? Once planted they will grow into either a mule or a Lucky Craft crankbait depending on conditions and the amount of love and respect you show them.


Does Team Popeye take dinner reservations cuase all thins thinking has got me hungry?


----------



## Popeye (May 26, 2011)

Dinner reservations for the Spinach Inn?

Proper attire is required, like one of these.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 26, 2011)

How about this outfit?


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Popeye (May 26, 2011)

One of those looks scary and the other looks fairy, you decide which is which


----------



## fender66 (May 26, 2011)

> One of those looks scary and the other looks fairy, you decide which is which



I was trying figure out how to say the same thing, but couldn't find the words. :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 26, 2011)

Popeye said:


> One of those looks scary and the other looks fairy, you decide which is which





Hmmmm, Coming from a seaman I will leave those words alone!


----------

